# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Guides > [Guide] Cyrodiil Headhunting EXP Farm / New Repeatable Quest (Warriors Guild Passive)

## exulx

Step 1: Get the last passive from the Warrior Guild Skilltree and obtain the Quest to kill Blackdagger NPC's (cancel other Quests till you get the BD Kill Q)

Step 2: Choose a Empty PvP Server and be sure your Faction captured the Outpost

Step 3: ???

Step 4: Profit

Nice and fast EXP for the last levels to 50 and only takes about 6 min for a Repeatable Quest + 200 Gold.

P.S : Warrior Guild Headhunter Questgivers are in every Inn in Cyrodiil
-

----------


## rdlngs28

The xp is around 4k and the time it takes to get to the spot for the mission, kill the npcs and get back to either North of South High Rock Gate.....it's just not worth the time for such low xp gain.

----------


## Tyler Guild

This is garbage exp and low gold. I am a VR1

----------

